
Google Acquires Mobile Platform Operator Zingku - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/27/google-acquires-mobile-platform-operator-zingku/
======
johnrob
That is one of the worst company names I've ever seen. I guess start-up names
aren't that important after all...

